# Does Royal Ambulance run 911 calls?



## patzyboi (Feb 8, 2013)

On their website, it says that they do BLS emergencies. 

Just wondering is that the same as 911? Or just maybe code 2 runs?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 8, 2013)

My guess is that they are only a BLS/CCT/IFT company with no 911 contracts.


----------



## dl1245 (Feb 8, 2013)

Royal Ambulance in Los Angeles? Most definitely not 911, just another sketchy IFT..


----------



## Aprz (Feb 8, 2013)

Based on previous posts (eg http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=33873), Patzyboi is from the San Francisco Bay Area. He's probably talking about the Royal Ambulance in San Leandro, CA.

http://royalambulance.com/

In the bay area, interfacility transport (IFT) companies like Royal Ambulance, Norcal Ambulance, Rural/Metro of Northern California (aka Rural/Metro IFT), ProTransport-1, etc do respond to "emergencies", but they are not usually 9-1-1 or CODE 3 (urgent, lights and sirens). They are usually CODE 2 (urgent, but no lights and sirens), and usually the hospital the patient called, a convalescent home, skilled nursing facility, etc. will call an ambulance company like Royal Ambulance to transport the patient to the emergency room.

It's still an emergency, they just aren't responding to a 9-1-1 call.

The answer: CODE 2 calls.


----------



## patzyboi (Feb 8, 2013)

sketchy?


----------



## Aprz (Feb 8, 2013)

He's talking about LA.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 8, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Based on previous posts (eg http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=33873), Patzyboi is from the San Francisco Bay Area. He's probably talking about the Royal Ambulance in San Leandro, CA.
> 
> http://royalambulance.com/
> 
> ...



I'm sure this has been answered here before I can't remember. In California, are ambulances operating outside of the 911 system permitted to respond with lights and sirens to calls that are determined to be "emergencies?"


----------



## Aprz (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't know the rules/criteria CA has for that. I think it's left up to the counties. I've never heard of a BLS unit responding CODE 3 categorized as BLS in the SF Bay Area.


----------



## Woodtownemt (Feb 9, 2013)

In LACo ift ambulances only respond if pt doctors gives go ahead. Basicly no. there are som exceptions. The company I am with has kasier contract so its not uncommon to run code 3 for a cct run. Other then that if you are transporting and pt starts to circle drain then you have options to upgrade to L&S or wait for medic intercept.


----------



## BeachMedic (Feb 10, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I'm sure this has been answered here before I can't remember. In California, are ambulances operating outside of the 911 system permitted to respond with lights and sirens to calls that are determined to be "emergencies?"



Short answer - no. At least not in the SF Bay Area and surrounding areas. Dispatch doesn't even keep track of the IFT ambulances unless they are affiliated with the 911 provider.

Back in my BLS days with AMR we got dispatched Code 3 to a few calls. Usually MVAs with multiple pts with minor injuries. AMR had the 911 contract though.


----------



## Madball (Feb 10, 2013)

BeachMedic said:


> Short answer - no. At least not in the SF Bay Area and surrounding areas. Dispatch doesn't even keep track of the IFT ambulances unless they are affiliated with the 911 provider.
> 
> Back in my BLS days with AMR we got dispatched Code 3 to a few calls. Usually MVAs with multiple pts with minor injuries. AMR had the 911 contract though.



Actually, in counties like Santa Clara that have private companies who run ALS, you can respond code 3 as long as a doctor is requesting it (for example, out of an urgent care). Generally this only applies to ALS and CCT, not BLS.


----------



## BeachMedic (Feb 10, 2013)

Madball said:


> Actually, in counties like Santa Clara that have private companies who run ALS, you can respond code 3 as long as a doctor is requesting it (for example, out of an urgent care). Generally this only applies to ALS and CCT, not BLS.



And that is what I get for opening my mouth about counties I have never worked in lol. Ask me any questions about Alameda or Santa Cruz countries and I got it! 

Fairly certain the other counties don't have that same practice as Santa Clara though.  Except maybeSan Francisco.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 13, 2013)

Different than what I'm used to for sure. If a facility calls our dispatch, the call will be triaged and a unit dispatched. Whoever does 911 in the area is not notified unless the facility also calls 911 (which makes for a disaster usually). 

If the call is determined to be an emergency, a unit will be sent emergent, regardless if its ALS or BLS.


----------

